# Back To Stock?



## razzia17 (Sep 16, 2011)

I installed the theory rom on my wife's bionic without backing up the stock first. I want to take it back to stock before I leave for air force basic training at the end of the month in case she gets ICS on it. Is there a way like I could on my old Droid X?


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Ya, theres a few ways in this forum. If you didnt upgrade your baseband I recommend the 1 click restore or fxz


----------



## razzia17 (Sep 16, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Ya, theres a few ways in this forum. If you didnt upgrade your baseband I recommend the 1 click restore or fxz


And if I did upgrade it?


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Right Here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/

or you can flash liberty's stock debloated over anything (I have confirmed this) Its just what it says, stock, debloated. It doesn't have superuser but it is rooted, simply download superuser from the market or don't. Let me know if you need help.


----------

